# generator ?



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all, its my (very basic) understanding that the generator when running should charge the leisure batteries as well as powering the 240v appliances /sockets etc (via a 2000w inverter on my RV) Is this correct? 

Cheers
J


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Felixcor Your onboard genny's output will be 110 volts this will feed a 110 volt battery charger.

The normal way of doing the 240 side is through a 110 to 240 tranny, the inverter is usually to give you 240v from the 12 volt batteries.

When on hookup your tranny is used in reverse 240 to 110 volts, some systems use two trannys, a 240 to 110 and a 110 to 240

Hope that helps.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Have a look at this site on RV maintenance

http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/tech.htm

This page is for the 12volt side of life

http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/12volt/12volt.htm

Hope it helps  :


----------



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

So my generator should charge my leisure batteries via the 110v charger? I ran the generator for about 40mins this morning and there was no change in the charge of the leisure batteries. I realise the inverter runs the 240v system while off hook up, but I thought that running the generator would recharge the leisure batteries because the inverter would soon drain them. Could the charger be knackered?

Thanks for the links Jim Ill get the ol reading head on for a while. 

Cheers
J


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi felixcor it could be, but it could be a lot of things, for a start I would see if any power is getting to the charger, if it is, is any power coming out of it.

If no power is getting to the charger, trace the wiring back to see where the problem is.

You will need a multimeter to check this, and although its only 110v be careful.

Olley


----------



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

Cheers Olley, 
I've got a guy to look at it on Monday, I have another post going at the moment about my batteries possibly being shot, I think now the fog is lifting and the whole system needs looked at to find whats up, I might bring it down south to someone with RV experience to see what the matter is. 
I just thought the batteries would charge if the generator was running, and I didnt check it there and then when I bought the thing (really, really stupid  ).

Cheers
J


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Felixcor your not stupid, there's so many things you could check, and if you did you would still be there checking them. :lol: :lol: 

I didn't check a thing, guy said it was all ok and I took his word for it, he was scottish after all.

I think most of us have had problems one way or another, its one of the joys of owning an RV. :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Felixcor,

It all makes sense now, you probably have the same problem I had. The charger convertor unit is likely to be duff and will need replacing. Not a very difficult job but one that needs to be undertaken by an individual with electrical experience.

Check here:

http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/motorhomes4.htm

to see various models and pm linda with your requirements. I sorted mine and replaced it same day. Now I have a silent charging system that does the job!

Chris


----------

